# Police Officer Alex Yazzie



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Alex Yazzie*
Navajo Division of Public Safety, Tribal Police

End of Watch: Thursday, March 19, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Location:* Arizona

*Weapon:* Rifle; AR-15

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Alex Yazzie was shot and killed near Red Valley, Arizona, while pursuing a subject who had shot at another officer who had responded to a domestic violence call in Little Water Trading Post, New Mexico, shortly after 4:00 pm.

The initial call involved a report of a barricade situation in which a subject armed with an AR-15 rifle was holding his family hostage. The man opened fired on responding officers and then fled across state lines into Arizona, approximately 29 miles away. The man opened fire on officers a second time after they located him in Red Valley at approximately 10:30 pm.

Officer Yazzie was fatally shot and two other officers were wounded during the shootout. A second officer was also wounded.

Officer Yazzie was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Acting Chief of Police Bobby Etsitty
Navajo Division of Public Safety
PO Drawer J
Window Rock, AZ 86515

Phone: (928) 871-6363

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22418-police-officer-alex-yazzie#ixzz3Uxn1HhMu


----------

